# So, the non-stick cookware thing...



## mareeder (Jul 31, 2013)

So, we brought home our new 3 month old cockatiel today. We are new bird owners and really excited.

However, the breeder today told us that we cannot use any nonstick cookware near the bird.

Sadly, all of our cookware appears to be nonstick, and we simply cannot afford to replace an entire set of pots and pans.

We saved for months for our 'Tiel and all of his necessary supplies. Did we just make a major mistake?

The 'tiel is housed in the room off the kitchen. There is a door separating the two rooms. Does this still constitute being near the bird?

Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Yes, teflon can be hazardous. But to be honest, I did use it in the past (in a different room) and my birds have been fine. I would definitely recommend replacing it ASAP, but for now just use extreme caution not let any of your pots and pans overheat. And maybe open some windows in addition to having the door between the two rooms closed.

I switched to stainless steel cookwear a few months back and I love it. Check Amazon for good prices on sets...I think I got mine at like 60% off!


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

My tiels room is diagonal from the kitchen off the hallway

If anyone cooks I shut the door....I never seemed to have a problem(I also have an air purifier in the room)...I would keep the tiel as far away from the cooking as possible..shut the door... open a window 

Not saying its safe but when you can replace them
I don't think you made a mistake just be cautious when using them


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If you can open a window when cooking and make sure to not overheat any of the cookware, that's where the real danger is. I think your bird will be fine. I used nonstick when I first had my birds and the living room and kitchen were one big open area. I never had an issues so you should be OK. I would switch it out when you can.


----------



## WhiteCarnation (Jul 14, 2013)

I think you'll be fine as long as they are not in the kitchen. Like others have said, opening some windows would be a good idea!


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

I would't risk it to be honest, no amount of money can bring a life back once it's gone. If you honestly can't afford it then place as much distance as possible between the birds and the kitchen and keep both areas well ventilated.


----------



## mareeder (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks all!


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

I think it's only a problem when you overheat the pan. If you use enough oil to cook, whether you're frying an egg or sautéing some veggies, you'll be fine. I try to keep the pan well oiled at all times. I've cooked around my birds before, although I always open a window, turn on the fan above the stove, and open the glass door next to their cage, just to be safe.

If you take enough precautions, you'll be fine with what you have now.


----------



## Superstar (Dec 1, 2010)

I wouldn't worry too much just as long as you make sure you don't overheat the pans, don't cook on too high of a heat for what you are cooking, and stay attentive. I keep all three of my boys (two cockatiels and a parakeet) in the dining room (mind you my living room, kitchen, and dining room is basically just one huge open room) and I have yet to have any problems (lou has been in that spot for 5 years). and I still have my nonstick pans! 

Interesting story for you though that kind of goes along the lines of toxins in the air. When I was in my old apartment, I had 2 parakeets (this was before i ever got a cockatiel). They were with me for about 3 years. Very happy and healthy birds. One day, I came home to find both of my parakeets dead in the bottom of their cage. I was distraught! I couldn't figure out why they would both just die like that! After having a huge meltdown, I remembered that miners in the old days would take birds into the mines with them. If the bird would die, that means the miners had to get out of their asap because of toxic gases in the mine. I then called my landlord and asked him to test my apartment for whatever. Turns out I had a bad carbon monoxide leak in my apartment and I had no idea! my daughter was just 18 months at the time, and if they wouldn't have passed like that I would have never known and my daughter, my fiancee, and I could have all become severely ill or worse! Just thought that would be a little interesting factoid to share. :cinnamon:


----------



## mareeder (Jul 31, 2013)

Ohh, what a sad story, Superstar! But what a sacrifice your sweet budgies made


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Non stick pans are generally safe as long as they are not overheated AND if there are no scratches in the Teflon coating. I, however, will not be taking that risk.


----------

